# Wiring a food truck



## tfojuice (Sep 3, 2014)

Im wiring a food truck. The Powered equipment is:
fridge- 115v/7.8 amp
freezer- 115v/ 7.4 amp
water heater- 240v/38 amp max
water pump- 12v/ 7.5 amp max
2 blenders- 120v/11.5 amp/ 1380 watts (x 2)
2 juicers- 120v/1.5 amp/ 180 watts (x2)
mini fridge- 115v/1.3amps/ 85 watts 
A/C window unit- 115v/ 60Hz

and will need additional outlets for occasional use of:
~ food processor
~ phone and ipad charging
~hot plate
~radio speakers
~fans

-I want 2 exterior outlets, one on the back and one around the service window on the passenger side of truck.
- i need 2 florescent light strips inside, both with individual switches installed. one exterior florescent light above service window with light switch inside. 
- I need an alarm system installed

I have 2 generators.
1) gasoline, electric start : 7500/9000 watts, 120/240v, 31/37 amps. This will be outside of truck, and would like a push start button control wired to inside of truck.
2) inverter: 1600/2000 watts, 115/119v, 18/14 amps, 120/20 amp plug rec. I plan on keeping this generator inside the truck , but that could change if it needs to be moved.

It will be used for daily operations, and festivals. festival require a special plug or hookup criteria (not sure what it is). 
To power my equipment in any circumstance, I need to have the ability to plug into a building, the generators, electrical units for festivals, and last resort, my truck battery.
My questions are:
1) what equipment should i plug into the gasoline generator, and which should i use for the inverter?
2) what kind of truck battery do i need in order to be efficient enough for power, if this is even a possibility?
3) what do i need if i am just plugging in over night or during non-business hours in order to just keep fridges and freezers cooling? 
4) If I wanted a gauge system installed, showing me how full or empty my tanks are, fresh water, grey water, and gasoline in generator, is this electrical or something of another trade? if electrical, how do i wire this?
5) what is my shopping list in order to wire this truck properly based off the specifications given?
--


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You can start by contacting http://www.apollofoodtrucks.com/schematics.html They can help you with the schematic and planning for the truck. Keep in mind that your local Public Health department and those you plan on doing business in their areas. Also have certain rules & regulations.

As for the electrical. You would wire the truck, as if you were wiring a house. That means GFCI outlets and/or circuit breakers, proper grounding of the system, and chassis of the truck while parked, so that you do not have a floating ground, which can cause possible shock, if the chassis of the truck becomes energized.

You really need to talk to either the company I linked, or someone in your area that runs one of these trucks, to see how they did it. Also keep in mind that the public health department may require an electrical inspection, before you are allowed operations in their area.


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> You can start by contacting http://www.apollofoodtrucks.com/schematics.html They can help you with the schematic and planning for the truck. Keep in mind that your local Public Health department and those you plan on doing business in their areas. Also have certain rules & regulations.
> 
> As for the electrical. You would wire the truck, as if you were wiring a house. That means GFCI outlets and/or circuit breakers, proper grounding of the system, and chassis of the truck while parked, so that you do not have a floating ground, which can cause possible shock, if the chassis of the truck becomes energized.
> 
> You really need to talk to either the company I linked, or someone in your area that runs one of these trucks, to see how they did it. Also keep in mind that the public health department may require an electrical inspection, before you are allowed operations in their area.


 
A parked truck doesn't need a ground rod, even with its own power system.


----------

